

Demoting A Loyal Friend - Ben Horowitz - protomyth
http://allthingsd.com/20120423/demoting-a-loyal-friend/

======
jjb123
> Those are some powerful emotions, so get ready for an intense discussion.
> Ironically, the key to an emotional discussion is to take the emotion out of
> it. To do that, you must be very clear in your mind what you’ve decided and
> what you want to do.

Just had to do this, and this part nails it on the head. There cannot be any
air of doubts or opportunities for the individual to feel they can change your
mind. They won't change your mind. And it's better for all that there is not
this ambiguity left in the situation.

